# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angststoornis

## bondoel

Ik heb bijna mijn hele leven af en aan last gehad van angststoornissen. Ik kon het meestal verdoezelen. De meeste mensen om mij heen, hadden geen idee. Ik nam zo nu en dan een pilletje, maar ook daar was ik een beetje bang voor. Meestal zocht ik mijn heil in homeopatische zelfhulp spullen.
Ben even begonnen met antidepressiva via de huisarts, maar ben daar ook snel weer mee gestopt.
Vorig jaar na een verhuizing en in de vakantie speelde het zo op, dat ik veel op bed lag. Wegkroop, vluchtte voor vooral sociale gebeurtenissen. Ik werd een soort mensenschuw. Kreeg meer last van mijn migraine aanvallen. Kortom vakantie waar ik zo van hield, was geen pretje. We zijn eerder terug naar huis gegaan dan de bedoeling was. 
Ik ben met mijn verhaal op papier naar de huisarts gegaan en daarna naar een psychologe mij aangeraden door mensen die haar kende. Ik wilde praten maar geen medicijnen. Na een aantal weken goede gesprekken, boeken erover lezen, tips uitproberen, kwam ik tot de conclusie dat waarschijnlijk alleen praten niet de oplossing was en dat ik toch aan de medicijnen moest. Citalopram mij ook aangeraden door mensen leek me een goed idee. Ook in overleg met de psycholoog en huisarts. Ik ben er eerst weken behoorlijk beroerd van geweest. Nu ben ik aan de medicijnen gewent maar kan nog niet echt verbetering merken op de momenten dat ik het nodig heb. Als er niets bijzonders te gebeuren staat dan gaat het goed. Maar moet ik naar een verjaardag, komen er mensen op bezoek dan is het nog mis. Zelfs als mijn kinderen en kleinkinderen komen en dat vind ik nog het ergste van alles en dat was de voornaamste reden dat ik medicijnen ben gaan gebruiken. 
Wie heeft er ervaring mee. Wie kan haar/zijn ervaring delen via dit forum.
bondoel :Confused:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik had ook last van angststoornissen. Ik kon me er over het algemeen goed uitlullen. Op een gegeven moment werd het te erg en ben ik hulp gaan zoeken in de vorm van praten met een psyg en medicijnen. Ik heb er nu helemaal geen last meer van. Ben nagenoeg nooit meer bang (is niet altijd even handig overigens) en heb een veel beter leven door gekregen. Laat me de kaas ook niet meer van het brood eten, kom op voor mezelf en mijn gezin en het aller belangrijkste ik doe weer allemaal leuke dingen. En dat allemaal door iedere dag 20mg paroxetine naar binnen te schuiven.
Bij mij hadden de medicijnen een inwerktijd van 4 weken nodig overigens. Als jou medicijnen niet werken, is er misschien iets mis met de dosering of is het type we niet goed.
Zelf heb ik geprobeerd om na een half jaar te stoppen, maar toen kwamen de problemen terug vandaar dat ik toen vrolijk verder ben gegaan. Nu al zo'n 3,5 jaar lang.

----------


## bondoel

Hoi Ronald.
Ik ben blij met je reactie. Ik hoop dat ik er later ook zo op terug kan kijken. Ik ga dinsdag naar de huisarts om te vragen of het een goed idee is om de medicijnen wat te verhogen.
Ik heb trouwens van veel mensen gehoord dat ze proberen af te bouwen en dat dat niet goed is voor ze. Ik ben niet zo jong meer dat het erg zou zijn om de rest van mijn leven ze te blijven slikken. Het belangrijkste is dat ik de rest van mijn leven plezier in mijn leven heb. De volgende mindfulness reminder vond ik toepasselijk voor mij: Je kunt wat geweest is niet ongedaan maken. Maar je kan vandaag verpesten door je zorgen te maken over de toekomst.
Groet

----------


## Ronald68

Bondoel,

Ik ben van mening datje het eventuele stoppen/afbouwen zelf moet beslissen. De voordelen tegen elkaar afwegen. Ik denk er wel eens aan, maar aan de andere kant vind ik het wel best zo. Ik zeg altijd maar , beter 1 mooie dag dan 1 klote week. Vandaar dat ik er alleen nog maar aan denk.

----------


## Psyq

Hai Bondoel,

Als je huidige medicatie niet (optimaal) werkt is een verhoging van de dosis helemaal niet zo gek.

Vaak wordt door huisartsen op een halfslachtige manier anti-depressiva en anxiolytica voorgeschreven. Ze doen het liever niet en als ze het dan toch doen, schrijven ze vaak een hoeveelheid voor die niet genoeg is om de depressie en/of angststoornis goed tegen te gaan. 

Als een middel na enkele weken niet aanslaat probeer dan eerst een hogere dosis. Werkt dat na enkele weken nog niet stop dan en stap over naar een ander medicijn en/of psychotherapie.

Het is absoluut zonde om je verdere leven te laten vergallen door je angststoornis...

----------


## bondoel

Ik ben begonnen met een iets verhoogde dosis en hoop dat het gaat werken. Ik wil niet graag nog een zomervakantie bederven door mijn angsten en getob over feitelijk niks.

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Bondoel,

Ik zeg misschien iets heel geks, maar heb je je wel eens verdiept in HSP: hoog sensitieve personen?

----------


## bondoel

Nee, nog nooit. Heb ook geen idee wat het is. Ook iets met angsten?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bondoel,
Ik hoop voor je dat je minder last krijgt van je klachten na het verhogen van de dosis!
Wat betreft HSP ookwel Hooggevoelig of Hoog Sensitive Persoon vond ik de volgende informatie, misschien dat je jezelf erin herkend of de test kan doen?!;

*Wat betekent het dat je hooggevoelig bent?*
Zoals sommige mensen intelligenter zijn dan anderen, zo zijn sommigen gevoeliger dan anderen. Iemand die zeer gevoelig is noemen we Hooggevoelig of ook wel HSP, Highly Sensitive Person.
Een HSP is meer dan gemiddeld gevoelig voor indrukken en prikkels en merkt meer signalen en details op. Alle indrukken worden uitgebreider en intensiever gefilterd dan bij de gemiddelde mens. Wat anderen normaal vinden zoals mensenmassas of harde muziek, kan voor HSPs al snel te veel zijn; zij raken dan overprikkeld door letterlijk een teveel aan (sterke) prikkels. 
Hooggevoeligheid is een eigenschap van het zenuwstelsel in combinatie met de hersenen. Ongeveer 20% van de bevolking is hooggevoelig. Het is waarschijnlijk een erfelijke eigenschap, die evenveel voorkomt onder mannen als vrouwen. Dit blijkt uit onderzoek van Elaine Aron, Amerikaans psychotherapeute en universitair docente, en grondlegster van het begrip HSP. In het filmpje legt zij in eigen bewoordingen uit wat HSP inhoudt. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04gnoReKgD4)
Zoals elke eigenschap gaat hooggevoeligheid gepaard met zowel positieve kanten als valkuilen. Kenmerken van HSPs zijn onder meer:
* Nemen gedetailleerder, subtieler en intenser waar
* Zijn erg gevoelig voor prikkels van buitenaf; vaak voelen HSPs zich hierdoor niet op hun gemak
* Hebben meer moeite en meer tijd nodig om indrukken te verwerken
* Hebben een diep en rijk innerlijk leven; dromen, fantaseren en overwegen veel
* Voelen stemmingen en sferen goed aan
* Worden meer dan gemiddeld geroerd door natuur, kunst en muziek
* Eigen emoties en emoties van anderen worden intenser ervaren
* Hebben moeite met planning en het verkrijgen van structuur
* Kunnen verlegen overkomen maar zijn dat veelal niet
* Zijn vaak plichtsgetrouw en perfectionistisch
* Functioneren minder goed als ze geobserveerd of geëvalueerd worden
* Zijn vaak zorgzaam en anticiperend op behoeften van anderen; moeite om grenzen aan te geven
* Hebben relatief meer en sneller last van stress, spanning en fysieke klachten zoals hoofdpijn, allergieën, maag/darmklachten, chronische vermoeidheid etc.
* Lopen groter risico op stemmingswisselingen, depressiviteit, angsten en verslavingen
Om te testen of je zelf HSP bent kun je op deze link http://www.hooggevoelig.nl/drupal6/?q=node/10 een test doen.
Er zijn globaal genomen twee soorten HSPs: de grootste groep, zon 70%, is van nature rustig en meer introvert. Zij voelen zich prettig bij een redelijk gelijkmatig leven met weinig risicos. Het andere deel, ongeveer 30% van de HSPs, heeft juist behoefte aan nieuwe ervaringen en spanning en is meer extravert. Zij worden ook wel HSS genoemd, High Sensation Seekers. Zij zijn enerzijds snel verveeld en op zoek naar uitdaging, maar raken anderzijds snel overbelast. Zij leven als het ware met één voet op de rem en één voet op het gaspedaal. Voor een HSS test klik hier.
Hooggevoeligheid kan sterk van invloed zijn op werk, het persoonlijk leven en relaties. Het is een eigenschap die in onze hectische, westerse maatschappij, waar de nadruk ligt op verstand en ratio, niet erg wordt gewaardeerd. Veel hooggevoelige mensen ervaren in eerste instantie dan ook last van hun eigenschap, en vragen zich af wat er mis is met hen. Zij hebben de neiging zichzelf te willen veranderen, en hun eigenschap te onderdrukken of negeren.
Door het bewustzijn en accepteren van de eigen hooggevoeligheid kan deze echter van een valkuil en een last, tot een kwaliteit en een gave worden. Hiertoe is het onder andere belangrijk om goed te leren aarden, grenzen te stellen, de innerlijke kracht te versterken en een juiste balans te vinden tussen activiteit en rust. Elders op deze site en ook op het forum zijn veel aanvullende informatie en tips te vinden over HSP hoe hiermee om te gaan. 
(Bron; hooggevoelig.nl)

----------


## bondoel

Bedankt! Het is een interessant artikel en ik zal het de komende week eens goed bestuderen en kijken of het op mij slaat. Bij het doorlezen zag ik wel wat herkenningspunten. Maar ik denk dat iedereen dat wel heeft. Ik moet het wat beter lezen voor ik er iets mee kan.
Groet Bondoel

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Bondoel,

thnx Luus! Dat is het inderdaad wat HSP's betreft. Ik kwam er kort geleden mee in aanraking en er ging een wereld voor me open. Eindelijk snapte ik waarom ik me vaak zo anders voelde dan anderen; het gevoel dat je van Mars komt.

Liefs

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Bondoel,
Graag gedaan  :Big Grin:  
Ja zulke opsommingen daar staan vaak wel herkenbare dingen in, maar misschien dat je op de website verder kan kijken en tips vind om met bepaalde situaties om te gaan, alle beetjes helpen moet je maar denken  :Wink: 

Hoi Four Roses,
Graag gedaan  :Big Grin:  
Fijn dat je er het in aanraking komen met HSP er zoveel meer duidelijk voor je werd en dat je dat als tip geeft aan anderen  :Smile: 
Volgens mij voelt iedereen zich wel eens alsof hij/zij van Mars komt  :Wink:

----------


## bondoel

Ik moet zeggen dat dat artikel over HSP wel erg veel herkenningspunten voor mij had.
Voorbeeld: ik ging laatst met mijn man naar een pathe bioscoop. Bij binnenkomst viel me op dat er 2 heren van het soort beveiliging, boven stonden te kijken naar binnenkomende mensen. Met van die walky talkies in de hand. Toen we bij de zaal stonden te wachten tot we naar binnen konden, liepen die zelfde 2 heren rond op de wijze van checken of er iets onregelmatigs te constateren was. Tegelijkertijd zag ik een persoon lopen die ik er prompt wat verdacht vond uitzien, met plastic tasje. Die liep ook overal en nergens heen. Toen we naar binnen mochten kregen we een plaats toegewezen terwijl het helemaal niet erg druk was. De mevrouw die de zaal in orde had gemaakt, berichtte ook via walky talky dat ze klaar was en dat ze de mensen ging binnen laten. Om een lang verhaal kort te maken; ik was me erg bewust van deze dingen en was min of meer bang dat er misschien een aanslag of zo zou gaan plaatsvinden. Angst dus. Gelukkig is er die avond voor zover ik weet niets gebeurd maar mijn man merkte niets bijzonders op.
Zo kan iets leuks ontzettend bederven door angsten die misschien en waarschijnlijk nergens op slaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bondoel,
Helpt het als je eraan denkt dat die mannen altijd aanwezig zijn in de bios om voor de algemene veiligheid te zorgen? 

Ik herken mij ook in veel dingen...
Bij bepaalde mensen waar ik nog nooit mee gepraat heb gaan mijn nekharen overeind staan of ik krijg een rilling, soms voel ik dingen aan en zeg dat ook tegen die persoon terwijl die dat zelf dan nog niet weten, als er veel tegelijk gebeurd zoals op een feestje of in een drukke bus wil ik soms het liefst gillend weglopen omdat ik dan zoveel 'vibes' voel dat ik rust wil...achja zo herkent iedereen zich wel in bepaalde dingen  :Wink:

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Bondoel,

Herkenbaar ja, klinkt een beetje als soort paranoia of niet?
Ik heb laatst twee hele goede boeken over HSP gelezen en ik merk nu al veranderingen in mezelf en hoe ik met mijn omgeving omga, ik ga met sprongen vooruit! Mocht je interesse hebben, dan kan ik je die titels wel geven?

----------


## sietske763

tje....zou er nou weer een etiketje bijkomen??
herken zoveel dingen, vooral de prikkels die binnenkomen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Four Roses,
Misschien sowieso wel interessant om de titels+schrijvers van de boeken te vermelden  :Wink: 

@ Bar,
Sjah ik vind het zelf vrij algemene eigenschappen waar iedereen zich wel in kan herkennen op bepaalde momenten... Ik heb die test gedaan en werd hoog sensitief bevonden, maar ik weet dat ik ik ben  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

goed uitgangspunt luuss!!!

----------


## Four Roses

Hierbij de titels van zeer goede HSP-boeken:

- Blijf je werk de baas voor hoog sensitieve personen - Jaeger, Barrie S.
- Overlevingsgids voor hoog sensitieve personen - Zeff, Ted

Ik raad je aan ze ook in deze volgorde te lezen. In het eerste boek kom je alles te weten over wat een hoog sensitieve persoonlijkheid is en of jij dat ook hebt, het tweede boek borduurt daar op voort door praktische tips te geven.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Four Roses,
Bedankt voor het plaatsen van de boeken  :Smile:

----------


## hybride

Beste Bondoel. Ik herken veel in wat je schrijft. Heb zelf 15 jaar AD geslikt en tal van gesprekken gehad, maar eigenlijk hielp het allemaal weinig. AD geeft wel wat demping van de gevoelens en het kan je op de been houden. Ik ben zelf altijd door blijven zoeken, omdat je bij doktoren niet veel verder komt dan praten en pillen. Ik heb inmiddels geleerd dat veel problemen gerelateerd zijn aan overproductie van het stresshormoon Cortisol. Ik slik als cortisol blokker DHEA 50mg en dat heeft bij mij echt ongelooflijke positieve effecten. Ik heb nu een hormoononderzoek aangevraagd. Wellicht is het voor jou ook een optie om je hormoonspiegel eens te laten testen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Hybride,
Jammer dat je 15 jaar lang bezig bent geweest zonder je echt beter te voelen.
Hoe kwam je zo bij de gedachte over overproductie van het stresshormoon Cortisol?
Fijn dat de cortisol blokkers bij jou erg positieve effecten hebben! Krijg je die op dokters voorschrift of koop je die via een andere weg?
Wanner krijg je dat hormoononderzoek?
Ik hoop dat je er wijzer uit wordt!
Veel succes en sterkte!

----------


## hybride

Ik heb me in die 15 jaar wel perioden beter gevoeld, maar stoppen met AD lukte steeds niet. Daarnaast had ik steeds het idee dat AD het probleem wel onderdrukte, maar niet in de kern aanpakte. Wat voor mij de trigger was om aan Cortisol te denken was dat ik me vrijwel altijd intern onrustig voel, geactiveerd zeg maar. Ook moeilijk kunnen ontspannen. Je wilt van binnen graag rustig en relaxed worden, maar het lukt gewoon niet. Heb yoga enz. enz geprobeerd, maar kreeg me niet tot rust. Nou, dan kun je dus ook slecht slapen en wordt je angstig. Voortdurend hoge cortisol verminderd ook de aanmaak van serotonine en melatonine, tevens werkt het ontstekingsbevorderend. (spier en gewrichtspijn) Toen las ik ergens dat DHEA de tegenhanger is van Cortisol. De twee houden elkaar in evenwicht zeg maar. Productie van DHEA neemt af bij het ouder worden, maar is ook nog gekoppeld aan cholesterol. Hoe lager je cholesterol hoe minder aanmaak DHEA. Nou ik heb toen gewoon de proef op de som genomen en van iemand wat DHEA pillen overgenomen. Vanaf dag 1 voelde ik een oase van rust in mijn lijf. Kon ineens zomaar slapen (ongelooflijk!) en had veel meer lust om dingen te ondernemen. Wel geeft het als bijwerking lichte hoofdpijn bij mij.
De huisarts vond het wel spannend en stuurde me naar een endocrinoloog. Van hem moet ik nu 3 weken weer stoppen voor een meting hormonaal onderzoek. Nou, ik ben drie dagen geleden gestopt met DHEA en voel me direct weer het wrak van voorheen. Onrustig en heel moeilijk licht slapen. Ik vertel mijn verhaal zo graag omdat ik vermoed dat veel mensen ongemerkt last hebben van en te hoge Cortisol productie met alle gevolgen van dien. De Westerse mens krijgt nu eenmaal meer prikkels dan ze kan hebben. Onze bijnieren staan dagelijks (teveel) cortisol te produceren. Op den duur raakt dat systeem uit evenwicht. (gebeurt ook bij burnout)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Hybride,
Ja de kern aanpakken is inderdaad beter dan het probleem onderdrukken!
Jammer dat yoga ed niet hielp voor innerlijke rust, wel goed dat je dan verder keek en fijn dat DHEA helpt voor jou!
Vervelend dat je nu 3 week moet stoppen en je je na 3 dagen alweer onrustig voelt, hopelijk komt jou conclusie uit het hormonaal onderzoek en mag je van de huisarts DHEA weer nemen zodat je je weer rustiger voelt!
Heel fijn dat je deze informatie en jou ervaring deelt om anderen te helpen!
Heel veel sterkte voor de komende tijd en ik hoop op positief nieuws voor je!

----------

